# Eastman Ice Cube Repair



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I have a splintered tent pole in my ice cube. I've tried googling Eastman's phone number or find a replacement part online but I can't seem to track down any information. Have any of you ever had to repair your poles in your tent? If so where should I go?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I had an ice cube a few years ago and broke a hub. I think this was the number I called. It was like 15 bucks to get a new one.
Contact number for repairs for cube or sub zero is 810-733-6360


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the help!


----------

